# Cooking Soundtrack



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

Two things make my world go round. They are cooking and music.  I have certain music I play before I get to my kitchen. It puts me in the right frame of mind. It takes me to a place that I know and am comfortable with. My playlist is as follows:

The Imperial March

Firestorm by Earth Crisis 

I Was A Teenage Anarchist by Against ME!

Gimme Shelter by The Stones

I Wanna Be Sedated by The Ramones

Prickly Thorn, But Sweetly Worn by The White Stripes

This Fire by Killswitch Engaged

Playgirl '70 - Shake #2 by Piero Piccioni

Radioactive by Imagine Dragons

Just to name a few, I have a 1 hour commute...one way.  

My fellow brethren, do you listen to music to (for lack of a better term) put you in the mood? If so, what is in your wheelhouse?


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh...

and

Cult of Personality by Living Color


----------



## thecytochromec (Jan 16, 2013)

This is what I listened to last week. Probably some more punk rock for this week. 

Recipe for hate - bad religion
Rise and fall of ziggy stardust and the spiders from mars - David Bowie
I heard the suck live(live) - NOFX


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

Tiny Dancer- Elton John


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

On my way to work( the bus and train then a 5 min walk) I stream the Bob and Tom show from American radio. Once in the kitchen it is truley a mix bag. Today we started with pre 1980 ZZ Topp, shifted to Notorious BIG for an hour, Muddy Waters and Howeling Wolf followed and then to a random Spotify play list that at one point went from Ricky Nelson Garden Party to Shake it by M&M and Nate Dogg. Most of the staff is a generation younger than me but really enjoy the different music they hear at work when I put on the music.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm no longer allowed to touch the radio after the Van Halen incident of 2012 :/


----------



## junglist (Jul 13, 2010)

If I know I'm in for a rough service or I'm going to work with certain individuals that stress me out, I like to jam out to some harder hitting/angry/emo music on my commute to work. Otherwise I have a huge spectrum I rely on.

In the kitchen what I play depends on the shift and the people I'm working with (I used to DJ so I know how to play to the crowd, kind of like cooking). I'm so happy to work in a kitchen again that allows music, it just makes people more lively, productive, and raises morale. It's always nice too when the waitresses come through and bust a groove /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

i work now in salzburg austria and the radio here sucks unless you are a 14 year old girl or a 60 year old oma listening to traditonal rum-pa-pa. so it is my kitchen and i listen to much classic rock mostly canadian bands it is what i grew up with.  while on my way to work with the train or bike i like to listen to the sounds around me.  the austrians talking, the sounds of the city.  to me it is relaxing and i am  able to plan my day while doing this.


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

Junglist said:


> If I know I'm in for a rough service or I'm going to work with certain individuals that stress me out, I like to jam out to some harder hitting/angry/emo music on my commute to work. Otherwise I have a huge spectrum I rely on.
> 
> In the kitchen what I play depends on the shift and the people I'm working with (I used to DJ so I know how to play to the crowd, kind of like cooking). I'm so happy to work in a kitchen again that allows music, it just makes people more lively, productive, and raises morale. It's always nice too when the waitresses come through and bust a groove /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


I've found that I get more focused when I have piss and vinager running through my veins during a service. Don't get me wrong, I'm not a hot head by any means, it's more of a, "I'll show YOU!!!" reaction.

My kitchen used to allow music but they put an end to that which does suck. I agree, as long as everyone can be heard I see no reason to not ave music playing. It adds to the mood and the life of the kitchen. So as a kind of FU, us cooks started singing together.


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

thetincook said:


> I'm no longer allowed to touch the radio after the Van Halen incident of 2012 :/


Th Van Halen incident of 2012. This I gotta hear.


----------



## pancake house (Feb 6, 2013)

My kitchen doesn't allow music after an unfortunate Sunday morning when the chef came in an a dishwasher had dane cook cranked. 

I love music in the kitchen for a simple reason: a song is about 4 minutes long. If 3 go by, check your food - it's probably burning. 

Now I spend my shifts playing "who'd win in a fight" or "would you rather"


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

pancake house said:


> My kitchen doesn't allow music after an unfortunate Sunday morning when the chef came in an a dishwasher had dane cook cranked.
> 
> I love music in the kitchen for a simple reason: a song is about 4 minutes long. If 3 go by, check your food - it's probably burning.
> 
> Now I spend my shifts playing "who'd win in a fight" or "would you rather".


Who would win in fight? Mr. T or Clubber Lang?


----------



## smork (Aug 27, 2012)

boondox radio on pandora seems to keep me rolling.   other then that in my kitchen the spanish ompa seems to keep my staff on the same level.   funny to have my tunes on for a little bit on the shift change.   i will let it go as long as i can.   i will litterally stand by the radio and watch the staff be all uncomfortable and choppy,saying they dont mind my music,then turn the station and they all will just fall into line and come together.   quite interesting to watch.


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

Currently commuting to

Bathroom Laughter by Pissed Jeans

first of the year by skrillex 

sail by awolnation

glorified g by pearl jam


----------



## pancake house (Feb 6, 2013)

MikeEnPlace said:


> Who would win in fight? Mr. T or Clubber Lang?


Mr. T

He never lost a fight, even with cancer.

Would you rather go on a moonlight stroll holding hands with Michael Jackson, or full body massage on Louie Anderson?


----------



## thecytochromec (Jan 16, 2013)

pancake house said:


> Mr. T
> 
> He never lost a fight, even with cancer.
> 
> Would you rather go on a moonlight stroll holding hands with Michael Jackson, or full body massage on Louie Anderson?


Easy! Full body massage by Louie. You at least know what you're getting...


----------



## pancake house (Feb 6, 2013)

thecytochromec said:


> Easy! Full body massage by Louie. You at least know what you're getting...


You aren't receiving the massage.


----------



## thecytochromec (Jan 16, 2013)

So I see! Glad it wasn't a contract. In that case I'd go for the same person for the same reason.


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

pancake house said:


> Mr. T
> 
> He never lost a fight, even with cancer.
> 
> Would you rather go on a moonlight stroll holding hands with Michael Jackson, or full body massage on Louie Anderson?


*PAUSE*...let me hold those mental images for but a moment. Okay.

Holding hands with Jackson under a moonlight stroll. I imagine Jackson being gentle and womanly, if I close my eyes and go to a happy place it might not be so bad. Then again, my dishwasher is this old guy from DR who doesn't speak a word of english and also thinks its the funniest on earth to show everyone his pubes at random.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Of course you need to have "east bound and down" by jerry reed.

Whenever anyone is whining I have some sad violin music cued up and we start to play it lol.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

Dubstep for baking and zoning out , no fx, some rancid, op ivy, imagine dragons, incubus, chili peppers, bob marley for early morning prep, rolling stones , creedance, all over the place but like said above the more rushed i need to be the more rushed the music gets.


----------



## 10buttonfriend (Mar 12, 2013)

bob marley- no woman no cry

tool- stinkfist

Slipknot- psychocosocial

The girl from eponema

the roots- the seed

tribal seed- the garden.

sublime-  date rape, 40 oz

any assortment of sinatra

journey love will find you.....

usually only during cleaning though... gotta have that communication.


----------



## thecytochromec (Jan 16, 2013)

Pirate-chef said:


> Dubstep for baking and zoning out , no fx, some rancid, op ivy, imagine dragons, incubus, chili peppers, bob marley for early morning prep, rolling stones , creedance, all over the place but like said above the more rushed i need to be the more rushed the music gets.


+1 for punk rock prepping


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank goodness I work alone in the kitchen and don't have to be subjected to anymore head-banging music. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif

I actually work best with very smooth relaxing music such as John Coltrane, Azymuth, Bossa nova, and stations on Pandora like America-(Ventura highway). Fast angry music makes me anxious. I guess it also has to do with how you work. I do catering so I have the luxury of efficiently taking my time. That's not to say I dawdle, but I don't have to move around like a person on speed.


----------



## guamcook (Mar 21, 2013)

Me and my co-workers have an on going. Informal game in which we sing random songs mostly love ballads and try to get it stuck in each others head. 
I also find myself singing my motions ie....im flippin my eggs then im gonna turn my meat ina made up tune.


----------



## cyclechef (Jan 22, 2008)

The Pretenders--"Special".  Take me to the River--Talking Heads.  Beautiful Day or One by U2.  Allman Brothers.  The Who. All really help me open a kitchen and cook my ass off. Led Zeppelin and Bob Marley too.


----------



## jaredstone (Dec 18, 2011)

For prep, lots of punk, a little Leftover Crack, Choking Victim, The Casualties, Bad Religion, The Ramones...

For Service, tends to be a lot of ska, the faster and more aggressive the better, Faintest Idea, Op Ivy, The Pietasters, a little bit of the Planet Smashers if I'm in a good mood

Gotta have good music going


----------



## bongzilla (May 25, 2013)

Clutch(all albums) keep me going every time, some Pig Destroyer, and Bad Religion recently as well as some Wu-Tang and Atmosphere. Once its close down time I enjoy some tom waits or some slow heavy doom.


----------



## jaredstone (Dec 18, 2011)

Closing down is perfect for a little Tom Waits


----------



## chefed82 (May 31, 2013)

We've got a little of everything, from surf rock and oldies during the day to the mid afternoon metal, to classic rock or new classic rock. sometimes we will even throw it on the aqua pandora station just for the beats lol. on my way to work my playlist consists of zeppelin, beatles, stones, ray charles, pink floyd when i know its gonna be a long day. during busy busy shifts i'll crank the metal playlist, usually consists of pantera, dimmu borgir, firewind, brujeria, coal chamber, cradle of filfth, dethklok, some manson, misfits, wednesday 13, tool, type o, and a few others


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Recently , Todd Snider and the reddit top 100 one hit wonders on spotify


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Well on a regular day on my commute to work which is about half an hour i listen to a plethora of music. 

So far what i listen to on my commute to work...

Rumour has it - Adele 

Love Song - Sarah Bareiles

HeartBreak WarFare - John Mayer

What Your Want - Evenescence

This is War - 30 second to mars

Lights - Ellie Goulding

Thats What You Get - Paramore

Psy - Gentleman 

Where the Lines Overlap - Paramore

Really when your on the bus for 30 minutes you start caring less and less about wht your listening. 

NOW... when im at work and im in the weeds , having difficulty making my meals ( im responsible for 11 out of 18 hot dishes ) im usually singing in my head

What Does Kill You - by Kelly Clarkson XD

Breed - Nirvana

Oasis - Amanda Palmer

Sweet Nothing - Calvin Harris

Or something by Lana Del Ray

But trust me when i see my boss ( owner of the restaurant ) and he just has the Come ate me Bro look , the first song i start to sing is

F*** YOU - By Cee Lo Green


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

kaique:

great songs all around.  don't come across too mant other people who listen to (or know of) 30 seconds to mars - this is war is great but my fav is probably the kill acoustic version     i was singing adele last night while making my quiches.


----------



## spammar (Jun 2, 2013)

id recommend trance or nu-style songs since they are fast and upbeat


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

MissyD said:


> kaique:
> 
> great songs all around. don't come across too mant other people who listen to (or know of) 30 seconds to mars - this is war is great but my fav is probably the kill acoustic version  i was singing adele last night while making my quiches.


Best part is when your working the line , getting that rush feeling and your so ahead of the game you just start to sing...

DONT STOP ME NOW - QUEEN

XD


----------

